# Well said...Festool Video



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

http://youtu.be/_MoBH3Xk7U0


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I almost cried...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

He definitely drank the green kool-aid!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

how many tools did he get for free to "evaluate" ? :whistling2:


or at least a hat........


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> how many tools did he get for free to "evaluate" ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> or at least a hat........


The hat rocks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol.


I'm the _original_ gangsta.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a little hesitant wearing my hat 'cause: A) I don't own a Fess Tool and B) if anyone knows my middle name, they'd be saying, HA HA, William Fesstool Archibald

( one of Lincoln's Secretary of Treasury and also Senator from Maine)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm the _original_ gangsta.


I can see that. 

My Festool hat is the fog 2011 edition. I love it but I worked in it and I want a new one. Shane sell me a hat.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> My Festool hat is the fog 2011 edition. I love it but I worked in it and I want a new one. Shane sell me a hat.


Do a video for me and you can have a free one from what I've heard. :whistling2:

Hats and t-shirts are available from dealers who opt to offer them. In fact, some of our dealers will give you a free hat or shirt when you place an order. Check with your preferred dealer for details.

For the record, the folks we feature in our videos are real professionals giving their own real testimonials. They are not actors, they do not read from a script.

Shane


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Hat = $2-3, probably made off-shore. 
T shirt = $2-3, probably made off shore. 
Amount of advertising dollars spent by Festool on PT = $0 / ??? 
Amount of praise given to Festool by Sean on PT = Priceless. 
Don't be such cheap-azzez......give the guy a hat. 
Pretty sure it's not going to affect the bottom line of Festool too much.:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

shofestoolusa said:


> Do a video for me and you can have a free one from what I've heard. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane


I think I can manage that. Do you guys have big shirts? My kids scored all the xlg shirts for night shirts but I need 2xl or 3xl.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think I can manage that. Do you guys have big shirts? My kids scored all the xlg shirts for night shirts but I need 2xl or 3xl.


Do a video for me and I'll send you a 3xl!:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Do a video for me and I'll send you a 3xl!:jester:


Carhart?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Carhart?


Depends on the video........


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Depends on the video........


lol You got me there. I will have to step it up for festool and carhart swag.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Hat = $2-3, probably made off-shore.
> T shirt = $2-3, probably made off shore.
> Amount of advertising dollars spent by Festool on PT = $0 / ???
> Amount of praise given to Festool by Sean on PT = Priceless.
> ...


I think sometimes my humor gets lost in translation online. The comment about doing a video to get a hat meant in jest. 

But, I did want to let folks know that some dealers offer swag with an order, so check before you order.  I do my fair share of hooking customers up, so I'm far from a cheapo. My nickname is the tool fairy and I even have a wand and tutu to prove it. Want photos? :no:

Shane


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

shofestoolusa said:


> I think sometimes my humor gets lost in translation online. The comment about doing a video to get a hat meant in jest.
> 
> But, I did want to let folks know that some dealers offer swag with an order, so check before you order.  I do my fair share of hooking customers up, so I'm far from a cheapo. My nickname is the tool fairy and I even have a wand and tutu to prove it. Want photos? :no:
> 
> Shane


I think most saw it as jest Shane. Some of these guys are a bit to serious sometimes. 

lol I will pass on those pics.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> I think sometimes my humor gets lost in translation online. The comment about doing a video to get a hat meant in jest.
> 
> But, I did want to let folks know that some dealers offer swag with an order, so check before you order.  I do my fair share of hooking customers up, so I'm far from a cheapo. My nickname is the tool fairy and I even have a wand and tutu to prove it. *Want photos?* :no:
> 
> Shane


YES


My brother says the hat he gave me for Christmas cost him over $400, but he kept the free saw for himself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> YES
> 
> 
> My brother says the hat he gave me for Christmas cost him over $400, but he kept the free saw for himself. :thumbsup:


lol I think you got burned.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Either way I love hats, fat man shirts and swag in general lol.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

daArch said:


> My brother says the hat he gave me for Christmas cost him over $400, but he kept the free saw for himself. :thumbsup:


Fortunately, the hats are made by hand in the U.S. by PhD sewing technicians and retain their value extremely well, sometimes even appreciating. Hang on to it for a few years and you'll probably be able to sell it for a profit. And, don't worry, sweat is considered patina.

Remember, you asked for the photo... What can I say, the tutu makes me feel pretty.

I have a feeling a colleague might see this and it will end up haunting me in the future.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Maybe if Shane posts a video he can have a PT shirt! I'm still waiting for mine.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Maybe if Shane posts a video he can have a PT shirt! I'm still waiting for mine.....


I had to settle for CT shirts. I even offered to buy a couple of PT shirts but Nathan said he would get some made but it never happened. Maybe the new owners will have a contest or something.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously? No one else has a Paint Talk t shirt? I have never worn mine, but always kept it as a collectible.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Seriously? No one else has a Paint Talk t shirt? I have never worn mine, but always kept it as a collectible.


I got the token fat guy CT shirt due to size restrictions. I wore the hell out of it and even sprayed in it. lol If I can't fvck it up it is of little use to me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I got the token fat guy CT shirt due to size restrictions. I wore the hell out of it and even sprayed in it. lol If I can't fvck it up it is of little use to me.


It is no wonder that the chicks dig you. 

Next time I am in a video and stuff, I am so wearing my pt t shirt.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Seriously? No one else has a Paint Talk t ..? Ýygnny. Ý g v I have never .worn mine, but alwy hayns n t.ynyyn.nn. it as a collectible.[/QUOT...E]nn.
> Hyyv
> 
> .Hnn
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? No one else has a Paint Talk t ..? Ýygnny. Ý g v I have never .worn mine, but alwy hayns n t.ynyyn.nn. it as a collectible.[/QUOT...E]nn.
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> I think sometimes my humor gets lost in translation online. The comment about doing a video to get a hat meant in jest.
> 
> But, I did want to let folks know that some dealers offer swag with an order, so check before you order.  I do my fair share of hooking customers up, so I'm far from a cheapo. My nickname is the tool fairy and I even have a wand and tutu to prove it. Want photos? :no:
> 
> Shane


All done in fun Shane.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

So I have to sand floor finishes off of a stairwell, down to raw oak, around all the painted spindles.
What do I want?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> So I have to sand floor finishes off of a stairwell, down to raw oak, around all the painted spindles.
> What do I want?


The Rotex 90 DX would be my recommendation. Like the other Rotex models (available in 5" and 6" versions), it has a random orbital mode and an aggressive gear-drive mode with a 3½" round pad size. In the gear-driven mode, you can strip finishes very quickly. The cool thing about the RO 90 DX is that it can also be swapped over to use a delta (triangular) pad to get into corners and tight spaces on your stair treads and between those spindles. Also an exceptional choice for paint prep and stripping applications.






For detailed info:

http://www.festoolrotex.com *or*
http://festoolpaint.com/power-tools/sanders/ROTEX-ro-90-dx-multi-mode-sander-571823


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

The RO90 is awesome.
We also have 4 RO125s and the 90 is my favorite.
So versatile.

If you're getting a vac too, I'd suggest the midi.
Light/compact enough to easily move around inside but can also handle hideous exteriors (small capacity though).


----------

